# Seeking info from Jalisco resident



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

Looking to contact a person living in the State of Jalisco BUT NOT in Guadalajara, the Chapula area or Puerto Vallarta. Anyone live in a small town/community?
Thanks 
Alan B. Cranford


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in the small town of Melaque on the south coast


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

mexicalialan said:


> Looking to contact a person living in the State of Jalisco BUT NOT in Guadalajara, the Chapula area or Puerto Vallarta. Anyone live in a small town/community?
> Thanks
> Alan B. Cranford


I've got some land in Tequila, a small Jalisco town which, for some reason, a lot of people have heard of.


----------

